

YC-Backed Zen99 to shut down, return remaining capital to investors - williamgogan
https://medium.com/@tmzier/zen99-is-closing-its-doors-8-25-169830ec7da8

======
richardbrevig
This is very disappointing. I remember how glad I was this finally came into
existence when I discovered them. It's a real problem. Of course, since their
launch, Intuit came out with their Self Employed offering. I wish more detail
was provided about why they're shutting down.

------
paulhauggis
I think the problem is that most people that are in the category of people
using this service: rideshare drivers, delivery drivers, housekeepers, web
developers, photographers don't have the extra money to spend on this sort of
service.

I just used Turbo tax and Google and it took little to no extra effort.

